# Narex Chisels at Lee Valley



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

LV is having what looks like a good sale on Narex bench chisels. I don't own them but have read and heard they are a good value. I need another chisel like I need a hole in my head, but they do look like a good deal. Could be a better one around but I haven't seen it. LV may have free shipping right now too.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41504&p=67707


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

glh17 said:


> LV is having what looks like a good sale on Narex bench chisels. I don't own them but have read and heard they are a good value. I need another chisel like I need a hole in my head, but they do look like a good deal. Could be a better one around but I haven't seen it. LV may have free shipping right now too.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41504&p=67707


That IS a great price!!! Thanks for the heads up! I'll probably order the set of 10... I have LV's set of mortise chisels and so far so good they're pretty decent.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

firemedic said:


> That IS a great price!!! Thanks for the heads up! I'll probably order the set of 10... I have LV's set of mortise chisels and so far so good they're pretty decent.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I almost picked up a set of these last night at our local big box, Menards, for $20 something. A chisel novice, I wonder the difference? 

Anyone?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The difference is Narex is a little known quality tool relatively new to market. 

This time next year they will probably be up by at least %25 and will probably continue to climb... The Narex Mortise chisels I bought cost several dollars less than I paid when first introduced.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

[email protected] wish I would have seen this earlier as I JUST ordered this 6-pc set of Diefenbacher/Buck Bros chisels on Monday...which I thought was a pretty good deal too. I've only got a couple of low-end chisels, so wanted to get a decent starter set for all around use.

I'm assuming I can use any chisels for mortises, assuming it is the right width?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> [email protected] wish I would have seen this earlier as I JUST ordered this 6-pc set of Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BZ6RUG on Monday...which I thought was a pretty good deal too. I've only got a couple of low-end chisels, so wanted to get a decent starter set for all around use.
> 
> I'm assuming I can use any chisels for mortises, assuming it is the right width?


Nutz, in regards to mortising, yes you can mortice with a bench or other chisel. This is especially so if your are simply squaring up a shallow mortise after removing most of the waste with a forstner bit or auger.

The design of mortice chisels allow for clean straight edged, 90 degree angle pairing cuts to be made. The square sides is what makes this possible. Some models, such as those from Narex and many high end Co's, feature a slight negative side taper which is very nice for keeping the chisel from binding like a wedge in the socket when making deep cuts.

Each design is intended for a specific use. A mortice chisel is useless for dove tails, the square sides prevent access to the angled corners of pins and tails. On the flip-side a bevel edged design takes this into account.

All that said and assuming budget constraints it's better for one just beginning their chiseling endeavors to start with a good set of bench chisels due to their versatility... add to the collection from there as the need / cash arises.

Hope this helps...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Couple more I still want to pick up (larger bevels and skews) but I'm pretty happy with Narex chisels at the moment!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Firemedic. Did you get all those yesterday or did you get the 7 piece set and those are your mortise chisels with them?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Nice Firemedic. Did you get all those yesterday or did you get the 7 piece set and those are your mortise chisels with them?


That's including the mortise chisels. I took em all to work at FD with me to flatten and sharpen the bevels and ease the edges on the mortise set... Easing the edges is very advisable, they will cut you fast and deep... Thumb still ain't healed!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

